
Boring, complex and important: a recipe for the web's dire future - okket
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/w3c-eff-open-standards-web-cory-doctorow
======
zeveb
Would be good to use the headline 'Boring, complex and important: a recipe for
the web's dire future' instead, or maybe something like 'More by Cory Doctorow
on why the EFF resigned from the W3C.'

~~~
okket
Done.

